# Road bikes under £250



## Alex Austrums (2 Aug 2013)

I am looking for my first ever road bike and would like to know which bikes I should get and which I should stay well away from! My friend who I would be riding with has a 'giant defy 4' so if I could have one around that standard I would love that! I am willing to buy off all places such as eBay or amazon or off people on here!


----------



## Alex Austrums (2 Aug 2013)

I'm 6"3 ft so if you could help me with sizes as well please!


----------



## Havoc6 (3 Aug 2013)

Ok I'm sure there will be bikes out there second hand or new at £250 but for a mire 50 beer tokens more you can have a triban 3 or a Carrera TDF 

Triban 3 at www.decathlon.co.uk

TDF www.halfords.co.uk


----------



## ColinJ (3 Aug 2013)

Alex Austrums said:


> I'm 6"3 ft so if you could help me with sizes as well please!


Probably about a 60 cm frame. Most of us at 6' 0"/6' 1" ride 58 cms. If you bought a 58 cm frame, you would probably need a long handlebar stem and seatpost.


----------



## Radchenister (3 Aug 2013)

Friday night wind up?


----------



## Alex Austrums (3 Aug 2013)

If you had to choose one of the TDF and the triban 3 which would it be?


----------



## Alex Austrums (3 Aug 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MENS-2013...27057?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&var=&hash=item53fb3c6dd1 is this a very good bike as it has been recommended on another website like this


----------



## Sandra6 (3 Aug 2013)

As you are tall I would avoid the carrera tdf as it is a very compact frame - the large is really comparable to a medium from anywhere else. 
I don't know much about the triban, but many on here rate them highly.


----------



## bigup (3 Aug 2013)

Used Triban 3 at that price. Or new at £299 (better red frame model hard to find) or new white model plenty in stock.


----------



## Pieface (3 Aug 2013)

I'm really enjoying my Triban 3 (Red) and find it comfortable to ride, but did need a lot of fiddling to sort out little problems due to bad set up


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Aug 2013)

Alex Austrums said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MENS-2013...27057?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&var=&hash=item53fb3c6dd1 is this a very good bike as it has been recommended on another website like this


I ride a Viking Torino (2007-8) I would however not bother with the above.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (3 Aug 2013)

This is a better option, though quite highly geared, and the brakes don't look to great. It has however proper brake/shifters and quick release wheels, the other components are pretty low end, but you cant expect much for £229.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VIKING-RO...14629?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&var=&hash=item92b6856a16


----------



## JKility (3 Aug 2013)

Hiya OP

Check out the Carrera Zelos, I believe thats 249.99 at the moment, you've also got the Carrera TDF which was at 249.99 but I believe has gone back up to 349.99


----------



## Alex Austrums (4 Aug 2013)

Which of the triban 3's is better the red or white? Sorry for all these novice questions!


----------



## SWSteve (4 Aug 2013)

Red has a carbon fork, white has a fork made of granite.

And red looks better


----------



## Alex Austrums (4 Aug 2013)

Is there anywhere where I can buy the red one new?


----------



## SWSteve (4 Aug 2013)

I think they've been discontinued, but are still being sold in some places. This thread from a couple of weeks may help you.

Good luck with the search for this bike, many a person on here recommend it.


----------



## Alex Austrums (4 Aug 2013)

What is better the giant defy 4 or triban 3?


----------



## malcermie (4 Aug 2013)

+1 Triban 3


----------



## Radchenister (4 Aug 2013)

A more serious question to ask would be Triban 7 v Defy 4, as the price is more comparable. Thought the budget was £250?


----------



## vickster (4 Aug 2013)

Assuming the giant is second hand? Red or white Triban?


----------



## Havoc6 (4 Aug 2013)

vickster said:


> Assuming the giant is second hand? Red or white Triban?




Red cos they is faster


----------



## Radchenister (4 Aug 2013)

vickster said:


> Assuming the giant is second hand? Red or white Triban?


 
I'd buy that second hand D4 then  !

Re the Tribans - buy both for the same price as a Defy 4 and donate one to someone special - that's what I would do (well did actually)  .


----------



## brianpoole (11 Aug 2013)

Alex Austrums said:


> Is there anywhere where I can buy the red one new?


 
decathlon in glasgow still has a couple in ,was there on wednesday


----------



## bozmandb9 (11 Aug 2013)

Radchenister said:


> I'd buy that second hand D4 then  !
> 
> Re the Tribans - buy both for the same price as a Defy 4 and donate one to someone special - that's what I would do (well did actually)  .


That is so cool! How old is he? I'm thinking of getting one for my 10 year old, since he's been begging for a road bike for a couple of years now! Plus he's got a younger brother to pass the bike onto when he grows out of it!


----------



## Sully (12 Aug 2013)

Interesting post


----------



## Glenn (12 Aug 2013)

Alex Austrums said:


> Is there anywhere where I can buy the red one new?


 
There were 2 in the Reading store last week, one was small, 48 frame, I think the other was a 56, but not sure.


----------



## Radchenister (12 Aug 2013)

Lad was 11 on the day of this ride, 45 frame - shortened the stem and fits fine ... 650 wheels, need to search for lighter ones.


----------



## Tcr4x4 (12 Aug 2013)

Glenn said:


> There were 2 in the Reading store last week, one was small, 48 frame, I think the other was a 56, but not sure.



Damn, I was going to ask on here if anybody local knew the stock levels before I rang the store. I reckon I need a 54 frame as I'm 5'7 with a 31 inch inner leg, but would have liked to have tried a few more sizes. 

Its a long way for me to go just to look, but its my closest store.


----------



## Radchenister (12 Aug 2013)

You can call the store directly: http://www.yell.com/ucs/UcsSearchAc...scrambleSeed=900044034&autocomplete=kw_recent


----------



## Chris Norton (12 Aug 2013)

if your in the market for a halfords bike, spending a few quid on british cycling membership may save you the cost of membership plus a bit in the discount.

Just saying like.


----------



## Sully (13 Aug 2013)

Hi Chris can you explain that to me please DOH sorry


----------



## Cycleops (13 Aug 2013)

Radchenister said:


> Friday night wind up?



I think you are probably right, our friend hasn't been back.


----------



## bozmandb9 (13 Aug 2013)

Tcr4x4 said:


> Damn, I was going to ask on here if anybody local knew the stock levels before I rang the store. I reckon I need a 54 frame as I'm 5'7 with a 31 inch inner leg, but would have liked to have tried a few more sizes.
> 
> Its a long way for me to go just to look, but its my closest store.


I've been checking stock on the Red, and you're in luck, the 54 seems to be in stock and in good supply, but it's the only Red they still have, and they assure me they won't be getting any more, because they weren't making enough margin on it, hence the downspecced White 2013 edition! So if I were you, I'd snap up a Red now!


----------



## bozmandb9 (13 Aug 2013)

Radchenister said:


> Lad was 11 on the day of this ride, 45 frame - shortened the stem and fits fine ... 650 wheels, need to search for lighter ones.


Thanks, we've found a 45 locally, I assume you couldn't get a Red in his size? Also I guess the 650 wheels are a slightly better option at this size. So has the white been good for your body? How long's he had it? Do you take him out frequently? etc etc (Nobody expects the Spanish inquisition!) ;-)


----------



## Tcr4x4 (13 Aug 2013)

bozmandb9 said:


> I've been checking stock on the Red, and you're in luck, the 54 seems to be in stock and in good supply, but it's the only Red they still have, and they assure me they won't be getting any more, because they weren't making enough margin on it, hence the downspecced White 2013 edition! So if I were you, I'd snap up a Red now!




Thanks for that, I might give them a ring and see if they can reserve one. Not sure when I'll be ale to get over there though.


----------



## Sully (13 Aug 2013)

Have you compared the TB3 (red) with other bikes within this price range then Tcr ?


----------



## Tcr4x4 (13 Aug 2013)

Haven't ridden any, but the reviews of the triban and the fact even second hand they are selling for £299 or more speaks volumes. The other bikes I'm looking at are the carerra virtuoso, and the tdf, although im open to any suggestions of more. 

I'd prefer a new bike if I can, and the triban is the right spec and the right price.. I've spoken to decathlon, Reading have the red in a 54 frame, however the price will be £329.99 not £299 as that's a web price only, so I've got a decision to make.


----------



## Radchenister (13 Aug 2013)

@bozmandb9 - IMO the white is a more robust, with the steel forks perhaps even being a bonus for a young one to deal with bumps and scrapes (crashes eek (?) - he's had a few on his MTB) and due to the shifters, they're more user friendly for small hands, my lad also has white bikes as a sort of signature thing  - circa three proper rides so far, longest 43k, he's doing fine.


----------



## Chris Norton (13 Aug 2013)

Sully said:


> Hi Chris can you explain that to me please DOH sorry


 
Membership of British Cycling can cost £14 with the right discount code. 10% off at Halfords on a new bike and you have the cost back and some more. Buy some lights, computer and some spare tubes and it all adds up.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Aug 2013)

Tcr4x4 said:


> Haven't ridden any, but the reviews of the triban and the fact even second hand they are selling for £299 or more speaks volumes. The other bikes I'm looking at are the carerra virtuoso, and the tdf, although im open to any suggestions of more.
> 
> I'd prefer a new bike if I can, and the triban is the right spec and the right price.. I've spoken to decathlon, Reading have the red in a 54 frame, however the price will be £329.99 not £299 as that's a web price only, so I've got a decision to make.


If you can stretch to it the Triban 5A is good value, 2013 9sp sora triple with carbon forks. extra £130


----------



## Radchenister (13 Aug 2013)

Yep, all the upgrades the TOC crew have already undertaken, except for wheels are on the T5a - although if you can push a steep hill on a compact, without resorting to silly small granny ring on a triple (should be able to modify a bit lower as well if necessary) and can stretch to the £600 for the T7, you're getting a lot of bike for the cash that will take you to a level further up from the 3, 3a or 5a ... assuming your aspirations are to progress that is.

If you just want to pootle and see the bike as nothing more than a leisure steed / occasional use fitness tool / commuter etc., then the T3a or Red T3 are no brainers ... even if Halfords are (were?) knocking out something for £250 (as the original poster probably meant to highlight for the company in a tongue in cheek way  ) .


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Aug 2013)

Radchenister said:


> Yep, all the upgrades the TOC crew have already undertaken, except for wheels are on the T5a - although if you can push a steep hill on a compact, without resorting to *silly small granny ring* on a triple (should be able to modify a bit lower as well if necessary) and can stretch to the £600 for the T7, you're getting a lot of bike for the cash that will take you to a level further up from the 3, 3a or 5a ... assuming your aspirations are to progress that is.
> 
> If you just want to pootle and see the bike as nothing more than a a leisure steed / occasional use fitness tool / commuter etc., then the T3a or Red T3 are no brainers ... even if Halfords are (were?) knocking out something for £250 (as the original poster probably meant to highlight for the company in a tongue in cheek way  ) .



Your missing the concept of a triple, my 30x26 is 30.35" a 34x28 is 31.94" but I have one more gear between 34x28 and 34x24 @ 37.26" a 30x23 @ 34.3" then my 30x21 @ 37.57" therefore better control.
With the gearing much the same at the low end, I dont view as a granny ring just gears to be used at the appropriate time. In fact my triple (with a granny ring) has the same range (or there abouts) of most compact doubles, but with less drop on the front as the other two rings are a 40 and 52 (which I use most of the time, much the same as a proper double), and with closer ratios on the rear overall better cadence control.
Also remember there is only 4th difference between a compact double and a road triple of 30th which is not very much on the front.


----------



## Radchenister (13 Aug 2013)

I'm not missing the concept at all, I've had two triples in the last 4 months and they've served me well for what they're good at, in fact they still do on some of the 25% stuff in Wales and the Cotswolds, also when I'm worn out and over cooked myself.

You can't deny though that the overlaps are crude as hell and the changing is compromised by the geometries involved and very heath robinson - if I was able to ride then (on purchase), like I can ride now, I'd be on two front rings ... hell, maybe even proper grown up non compact ones  !

You're just defending your own choice, which is also my choice, so perhaps you assume too much?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Aug 2013)

Radchenister said:


> I'm not missing the concept at all, I've had two triples in the last 4 months and they've served me well for what they're good at, in fact they still do on some of the 25% stuff in Wales and the Cotswolds, when I'm worn out and over cooked myself.
> 
> You can't deny though that the overlaps are crude as hell and the changing is compromised by the geometries involved and very heath robinson - if I was able to ride then (on purchase), like I can ride now, I'd be on two front rings ... hell, maybe even proper grown up non compact ones  !
> 
> You're just defending your own choice, which is also my choice, so perhaps you assume too much?


I ride mainly on the 52/40 rings. I dont find any problems with the shifting on the front, with only a little rub on extreme rear cogs (which you don't do) the point I was getting at is that the range of gears is pretty much the same not lower on a triple, and the use of the term granny ring is inappropriate when a 30x26 is pretty much the same as a 34x28, if I ever have a double it will be 52/40 52/39 with a rear 12 or 13 upto a 32 which would give you a 39x32 giving 32" but closer grouping, than a compact, as you say personal choice.


----------



## Radchenister (13 Aug 2013)

Who said it was lower - it's not the first time my tongue in cheek comments whistle off into the ether on here, I may give up this forum.

I was suggesting that after not too much practice people can get onto a double and benefit from the mechanical minimalism.

'Only a little rub' ... ? ... !!!eek!!! ... where's your mechanical sympathy ... gears must be used and not heard IMO!?!

The point I was getting at is the triple might offer a little lower and a little higher top and bottom if set up that way but they aren't really done like this as standard on the Tribans ... but ... the overlapping triple ratios are just cack generally and are more trouble than they are worth, due to the chain angles IMO - best to graduate off them onto a double ASAP and if you're ready for it from the outset, then go for it.

I would love to get onto a double upgrade in a cost effective way but that means spending proper money on a budget bike or changing bikes - considering the thread was for a £250 bike, all we are demonstrating is that people should be careful where they start, what they wish for and where they might end up.

PS - not read your precise figures ... obviously something you're having an internal battle over more than I am  ... assuming you have the legs for it, the simplicity of a double cannot be denied ... deep down you and I know you want one!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Aug 2013)

@Radchenister
No I don't just saying what I might do. Part of the problem with the front is it has a slightly bent cage, and whilst it works other things have needed getting tyres ( I seem to get through a few sets a year),new wheels, new bars and stem (currently need a new headset), shoes wore out my last pair after about 8,000 miles (in just over a year). 
Original cost of the bike was £300 in 2008.
I do agree about choice of bike from the outset, but as a lot of new comers don't know what they want till they have done some miles, almost anything will do, with some exceptions. The problem is most doubles compact or otherwise at the lower end tend to be quite highly geared, and it can be off putting to someone starting thinking thats is so hard.


----------



## Sully (14 Aug 2013)

So disappointed off I tootle to Decathlon Guiltbrook only to hear that instead of needing a "54" I need a 57 (I'm 5"10'and 11 inches and yep, they've sold out on my size, the search continues


----------



## bozmandb9 (14 Aug 2013)

Radchenister said:


> @bozmandb9 - IMO the white is a more robust, with the steel forks perhaps even being a bonus for a young one to deal with bumps and scrapes (crashes eek (?) - he's had a few on his MTB) and due to the shifters, they're more user friendly for small hands, my lad also has white bikes as a sort of signature thing  - circa three proper rides so far, longest 43k, he's doing fine.


 
Fantastic! How old is he?


----------



## Radchenister (14 Aug 2013)

Just 11, said that a few posts back  .


----------



## Radchenister (14 Aug 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> @Radchenister
> No I don't just saying what I might do. Part of the problem with the front is it has a slightly bent cage, and whilst it works other things have needed getting tyres ( I seem to get through a few sets a year),new wheels, new bars and stem (currently need a new headset), shoes wore out my last pair after about 8,000 miles (in just over a year).
> Original cost of the bike was £300 in 2008.
> I do agree about choice of bike from the outset, but as a lot of new comers don't know what they want till they have done some miles, almost anything will do, with some exceptions. The problem is most doubles compact or otherwise at the lower end tend to be quite highly geared, and it can be off putting to someone starting thinking thats is so hard.



... weren't you arguing they were practically the same when pointing out I didn't get the concept?

Monty Python's John Cleese 'argument' character springs to mind  .


----------



## jowwy (15 Aug 2013)

Radchenister said:


> Who said it was lower - it's not the first time my tongue in cheek comments whistle off into the ether on here, I may give up this forum.
> 
> I was suggesting that after not too much practice people can get onto a double and benefit from the mechanical minimalism.
> 
> ...


 
i have 3 bikes - Sabbath Titanium TRIPLE (30 Speed), Giant Defy 4 TRIPLE (24 Speed), Jamis Dakota 29er TRIPLE (30 Speed) and i can use very gear on all 3 bikes with no chain rub/scrape/scratch/noise what so ever, why cause they are set-up properly, by me in the way i want them

yes there maybe some overlap in gearing, but cruising in the middle chainring on all 3 bikes is a lot easier than trying to find cruising gears on any compact/double were you have to do double changes more often than not


----------



## Radchenister (15 Aug 2013)

Not in my experience when riding one recently.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Aug 2013)

£250 budget go 2nd hand every time


----------

